# Norway ORV trail



## bogwalker (Aug 5, 2002)

Hey...some of my fellow riders went to the trail in norway and said it was a very pretty trail but they came to a spot that went for quite a ways that was immpassable.They tried to use the winches and the mud was over the seats and they tipped one completely over before they gave up.Im wondering if these trails are maintained or if this is just the way they are going to be forever.Any input?Thanks.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Hey welcome to the site,
I don't know if my answer is 100% but it probably depends on norway. They might be just made that way to make it a challenge. What were they riding? 4 wheelres, jeeps, trucks, ect?


----------

